# bean weevils



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

im gonna give these a go for some of my smallest salamanders, just wondered has any1 used them (for anything) how easy are they to culture did the animals like em.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

dead easy lol can send you a few to get ya started if u like


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> dead easy lol can send you a few to get ya started if u like


damn just ordered 2 pots from the spider shop


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I got them for my teeny tiny slings, they don't seem to be doing much multiplying though. I put them in a bigger tub and added more beans as instructed


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

spend_day said:


> damn just ordered 2 pots from the spider shop


Damn lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

random question, can they climb glass,plastic


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes and squeeze through mesh........and fly enjoy lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes and squeeze through mesh........and fly enjoy lol


THEY CAN FLY, no one said they could FLY,:cussing:

they dont smell do they,


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I've not witnessed them flying, they do seem to like playing dead though... and i like the way they right themselves!
Nah they don't smell.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

spend_day said:


> THEY CAN FLY, no one said they could FLY,:cussing:


Oooh, have fun! :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

spend_day said:


> THEY CAN FLY, no one said they could FLY,:cussing:
> 
> they dont smell do they,


hahaha............no smell though LMAO


----------

